# Why. Why. Why. A Rant.



## ImMACnificent (Apr 6, 2009)

I just saw a video of someone that I am subscribed to for make up tutorials.

She apparently has a dog that just gave birth to a litter of pups. One has already passed and now I guess the mother is not eating and therefore not producing milk for the remaining pups.

She has this sad music, this horribly tragic video of the dead pup and the rest of them who just look so helpless.

Then she goes on to say that she does not have money to take them to the vet and asks if anyone can donate or give her information.

I just.............I truly don't understand why you would own an animal that you cannot provide the proper care for.
ESPECIALLY the fact that the dog was OBVIOUSLY not spayed since it got knocked up. I saw a few other dogs in the video and she even said "this has never happened to any of my dogs". So it appears that she has several dogs, yet not enough money to care for them. The mother is obviously sick too, so not only the pups might not pull through.

I just don't get why people do this.... in the end... the ANIMAL suffers. It is so selfish and I just don't understand. If this was a stray animal, or something of the sort, I might understand. But this is your personal pet, that you chose to NOT spay, therefore it got pregnant, lost one pup and now you can't afford to save the lives of any of them.

People are just ridiculous. I am so angry and disgusted...yet... tearing up as I write this because I feel so bad for those puppies and the mother.


----------



## coachkitten (Apr 6, 2009)

That is terrible!  There are many low cost animal clinics that could help her out.  Those poor dogs.  She has other options besides just giving up and looking for handouts.  Either be a responsible pet owner or don't have them at all.


----------



## ImMACnificent (Apr 6, 2009)

Damn fricking straight.

Some vets are willing to do payment plans. I mean, you have to TRY. Does she really think that random youtube people are going to donate money? 

I just told my boyfriend:

if one of our animals (our dog or four guinea pigs) were sick, I would STARVE myself for days to make sure they got help. I'd give up cigarettes, I would sell my DVD's, plasma, WHATEVER to make sure they got to the vet. I'd borrow money from a close friend or relative. I mean I would do ANYTHING. I would never let them suffer because I am an irresponsible idiot. Ya know? Ugh. Disgusting.


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 6, 2009)

Thats so sad why don't she give the animals to someone who can afford to take care of them versus asking for donations...Granted I am sure she is attached...But if I couldn't feed or care for my kid I would certainly be asking a family member or someone to to step in and take over no matter how hard it would be...I wouldn't allow him to suffer because I couldn't take care of him.  There are alternatives other than just letting them starve, be sick , DIE, etc.......


----------



## Mabelle (Apr 6, 2009)

people that irresponsible should never be allowed to care for an animal or anyone. they should be spayed.


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 6, 2009)

But mind you....Not being funny...But I am not above selling ASS & FACE to feed my child....Just pray I never have too...Just say'n


----------



## fafinette21 (Apr 6, 2009)

That's animal cruelty. I don't understand how someone could stand by and let something like that happen to a pet they supposedly love.


----------



## ImMACnificent (Apr 6, 2009)

I agree Tish.

If it was seriously the LAST resort, and my kids were starving or didn't have clothes for school, I would definitely strip my ass off (if someone were willing to pay to see this flab of an ass) to pay for it. Again, LAST resort.

But in this chick's case, she needs to do something. Give up a valuable item, pawn something, make SACRIFICES.

My animals ARE my kids


----------



## Skin*Deep (Apr 7, 2009)

that is indeed animal cruelty. send a copy of that video to the aspca, they have offices in larger cities.
when I first graduated college I worked as a vet tech, and the reason I quit that work was because it was too sad....I saw far too many animals suffer because of human stupidity and selfishness. people should have to pass tests and prove their merit to own an unfixed animal. sick. I hope she gets clued in by her "subscribers"


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Apr 7, 2009)

^^ I totally agree on that. Having pets is more like having another family member or having kids. You have to provide for them and make sure their healthy and doing well like you would with someone in your family. 

That girl seriously needs to DO SOMETHING. Idc if I had to go begging every single vet I visited for help, I'd do it. Were talking about lives here and those pups and their mama deserve a good one. And to not suffer cause their owner didn't try hard enough to take care of them.


----------



## coachkitten (Apr 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ImMACnificent* 

 
_My animals ARE my kids_

 
Same with me!  I would do *ANYTHING* to help my cat.  I would sell off all of my MAC if he needed major surgery.  I wouldn't even give it a second thought.


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Apr 7, 2009)

That girl should be even lucky to HAVE pets seriously. I've always wanted a dog so badly but can't due to allergies (I swear I'm allergic to everything, ugh gets on my nerves!). If I could have a dog, it would be spoiled rotten seriously lol. Cause that's like my baby! Don't you want the best for them?

It's a shame that animals get stuck with people who aren't willing to be responsible enough to care for them properly.


----------



## SMMY (Apr 7, 2009)

here's a thought: She could sell her d*mn stash. Seriously, if one of my kitties was sick and I was financially hard up, I would do whatever it took, sell whatever necessary to get them proper care. Why do people seem to take less responsibility because it's a pet? If you feel that way, you probably shouldn't have pets in the first place.

And honestly, using youtube as emotional blackmail, should get her account deleted. I would report her in a heartbeat.

This stuff just makes me so mad.


----------



## xxsgtigressxx (Apr 7, 2009)

That is really sad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love animals so much.  I also have a deeper problem with asking for donations because God knows if the money is actually going where whoever is asking says it is. (ps Im not sure who the youtuber is that is in question) It's kind of like saying I dont want to give up any of my stuff by selling it but I'll gladly take your hard earned money. but I dont want to get involved in drama this is prolly way too much to be posting anyways.


----------



## moopoint (Apr 7, 2009)

That makes me sad. The sad music too, trying to pull on viewers heartstrings. Sick.


----------



## SMMY (Apr 7, 2009)

I found the video and reported it.
if anyone else wants to report it too, PM me and I'll send you the link


----------



## stronqerx (Apr 7, 2009)

That's really sad. The dog should have been spayed, it's better that way...this would of never happened. I see things like this all the time, and especially from adults. They get a puppy just because it's 'cute' but then once it grows they could care less. I think some people don't realize how much hard work having a pet is. Buying my dog that giant bag of kibbles from costo, taking him to the vet from his vaccines yearly (and other things..like his recent ear infection which cost me $100), ect, is enough money as it is...some people just don't think about this before they take in pets. It's really sad and It breaks my heart to hear stuff like this.


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 7, 2009)

ok I reported the video...YES I DID!!! That is the saddest most pathetic sympathy trip I have ever seen....While you lounge outside by your pool!! Get real if she cared that much about the pups...drop them off at a vet and keep kicking they will take care of them...I am appauled for real....she even showed the dead puppy...I am so pissed right now!!! WTF


----------



## SMMY (Apr 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_ok I reported the video...YES I DID!!! That is the saddest most pathetic sympathy trip I have ever seen....While you lounge outside by your pool!! Get real if she cared that much about the pups...drop them off at a vet and keep kicking they will take care of them...I am appauled for real....she even showed the dead puppy...I am so pissed right now!!! WTF_

 
you and me both. Never have I wanted so much to be able to reach through a monitor and slap the sh*t out of someone as I have tonight. Just beyond words. 

Okay, I need to cool down. I am just beyond pissed. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ETA: The video has been removed. Thank you, ladies.


----------



## panda0410 (Apr 7, 2009)

I've reported this as well!! 

You know what pissed me off? reading her comments and seeing that she prefers her dogs to all have a litter before spaying - which means she has been breeding them....

Leave the breeding to the breeders for christs sake and buy pets AS PETS!!


----------



## SMMY (Apr 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panda0410* 

 
_I've reported this as well!! 

You know what pissed me off? reading her comments and seeing that she prefers her dogs to all have a litter before spaying - which means she has been breeding them....

Leave the breeding to the breeders for christs sake and buy pets AS PETS!!_

 
I agree, the breeders I know are responsible breeders and treat their animals very well. Backyard breeders - not so much.

At least the video is gone now. Hopefully she'll take them in for proper care, but I seriously doubt it. I also don't have a lot of faith that any donations made to her would end up being used for the pets. 

*hugs kitties*


----------



## coachkitten (Apr 7, 2009)

Was it a well know youtuber?  I want to know who it is but I know that I shouldn't ask.  I just hope that it is no one that I have a subscription to because I would promptly delete them.


----------



## rbella (Apr 7, 2009)

Fucking sick display of someone using animals to play on people's sympathies.  I want to kick that chick's ass.  Go get a fucking job, or don't own animals you can't afford.


----------



## Tinkerbell4726 (Apr 7, 2009)

This REALLY angers me. My first dog came from a pet store, but we found out after she had seizures during her heat cycle was that she came from a puppy mill. We spent THOUSANDS of dollars for vet bills because she was our baby, like a child, there was no way we were gonna sit back and let her suffer. That is the responsibility you take when you raise and care for an animal.

That person is a sick individual. Gaining money from a dead puppy is beyond one of the sickest things I have ever heard. I pray that someone takes those animals away from her. That IS animal abuse and that lowlife should be ASHAMED of herself.

:::Off my soapbox:::

I couldn't help but reply when I saw this. It just breaks my heart that people can be so clueless and heartless when it comes to innocent creatures.


----------



## Mabelle (Apr 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tinkerbell4726* 

 
_This REALLY angers me. My first dog came from a pet store, but we found out after she had seizures during her heat cycle was that she came from a puppy mill. We spent THOUSANDS of dollars for vet bills because she was our baby, like a child, there was no way we were gonna sit back and let her suffer. That is the responsibility you take when you raise and care for an animal.

That person is a sick individual. Gaining money from a dead puppy is beyond one of the sickest things I have ever heard. I pray that someone takes those animals away from her. That IS animal abuse and that lowlife should be ASHAMED of herself.

:::Off my soapbox:::

I couldn't help but reply when I saw this. It just breaks my heart that people can be so clueless and heartless when it comes to innocent creatures._

 
more people that feel the way you do should get up on a soap box. 

There is way too much indiffrence to animals suffering. BEcause we didnt birth them., because they cannot communicate in teh same way we do, because they don't have our blue eyes or our hair colour;  people think that their lives are somehow worth less. 
A life is a life. 

If my cat was sick i would fork over whatever i needed to. When you bring in animal into your home you promise to love it forever. To raise it like it were you're own. To provide the best quality of life for it that you can. To treat it with dignity and respect. Because thats what animals deserve!!!!!!

My cat has infact cost our family a shitload. She's had two knee surgerys (about 3000$ for both). she's had a root canal. She's had work on her tail (she almost lost it due to some nasty cut). not to mention regular costs (regular vet visits, shots, food). But she is our family and that is the bottom line. You don't just let you're family suffer and die because it's too expensive to help.


----------



## ImMACnificent (Apr 7, 2009)

I am SO glad you guys agree and to those that took the time to report the video. It makes me happy that so many of you are not only gorgeous but intelligent and ANIMAL loving people.

You guys make my heart thump faster <3

I did see that it was removed. I think she got WAY too many comments telling her what an idiot she was.

I also unsubscribed to her.


----------



## ImMACnificent (Apr 7, 2009)

PS- she sent me this

"we like our dogs to have puppies at least once. then we get them spayed. this is the first time our dogs have lost a puppy.  our last one's died of old age."

WHY on earth would you "LIKE" to have your dogs have puppies at least once if you CANT. FREAKING. AFFORD. THE. VET. BILLS.

GODDDDDDDDDDDDDD I wanna punch her


----------



## Mabelle (Apr 7, 2009)

^ don't worry. Karma will punch her for you.
Good old Karma!


----------



## ImMACnificent (Apr 7, 2009)

^ I hope so


----------



## SMMY (Apr 7, 2009)

I know exactly where I'd like karma to punch her and, yes, it's unprintable here.


----------



## ImMACnificent (Apr 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SMMY* 

 
_I know exactly where I'd like karma to punch her and, yes, it's unprintable here._

 

IT RHYMES WITH



SHMAGINA.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Apr 7, 2009)

so . sick . 

People like that are the reason that there are so many stray animals on the streets. The reason that the dog rescue I worked for (in California) brought in over 300 dogs from Hurricane Katrina. only 10 of them had owners that came to get them all the way in California. at least the ones that were willing to do it.

My dog started having seizures one night while we driving way out of town, I had to hold him as tight as I could and tell my boyfriend to drive as fast as he safely could to get him to an Emergency Vet asap (it took us 2 hours to find one!)  He had to stay there over night and it ended up being around 800 dollars, On my credit card (yikes) but I HAD to do it, there was no other choice!


----------



## ImMACnificent (Apr 7, 2009)

Mac attack you are so right.

I took my guinea pig into an emergency vet over a year ago because she has having a head tilt that scared the shit out of me. It ended up being an ear infection that was treatable, but I was BAWLING because she was walking sideways and having weird twitches. 

Everyone was like "you took a guinea pig to the vet at 2 am for an emergency!?" I'm like UH YEAH, that is my BABY. I have had her for FOUR YEARS. Hell yes I will pay 150 bucks to take her to the vet to make sure she is okay. I was hysterical.

I would never let her be scared and freaking out all night to wait til the next morning just to save a few bucks. Forget that.


----------



## Enchantedcameo (Apr 9, 2009)

Some people should just not be aloud to have pets. Animals are living and feeling things. They suffer just like humans do and purposefully let them suffer is horrible. I had a cat that had a really bad case of crystals in his bladder in urine. Its a very painful and life threatning problem. The vet discribed it as having fiberglass in you bladder passing shards of glass when you pee. I poor baby was suffering so much, I used my wedding money to pay for his care.


----------



## radarlove (Apr 9, 2009)

Yeah, people are absolutely disgusting about responsibly taking care of animals sometimes. I have a disturbing story...

I knew a guy who lived in a house with a few other students, and they had a cat. Cat got knocked up, they had 4 kittens. A couple months later, cat gets knocked up again. They decide they don't want to deal with more kittens, so they kill them all by smashing their heads on the side of the bathtub.

Absolutely sickening.


----------



## ImMACnificent (Apr 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *radarlove* 

 
_Yeah, people are absolutely disgusting about responsibly taking care of animals sometimes. I have a disturbing story...

I knew a guy who lived in a house with a few other students, and they had a cat. Cat got knocked up, they had 4 kittens. A couple months later, cat gets knocked up again. They decide they don't want to deal with more kittens, so they kill them all by smashing their heads on the side of the bathtub.

Absolutely sickening._

 

MY GOD that is absolutely despicable.

Why wouldnt you just take the cats to a shelter? INSTEAD YOU KILL THEM!? 

I think I just puked in my mouth.
I cant even think about this.


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *radarlove* 

 
_Yeah, people are absolutely disgusting about responsibly taking care of animals sometimes. I have a disturbing story...

I knew a guy who lived in a house with a few other students, and they had a cat. Cat got knocked up, they had 4 kittens. A couple months later, cat gets knocked up again. They decide they don't want to deal with more kittens, so they kill them all by smashing their heads on the side of the bathtub.

Absolutely sickening._

 
I guess just putting them in a box and taking them to animal resue would have been much harder than beating their heads in....Hummmm so sick


----------



## Mabelle (Apr 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *radarlove* 

 
_Yeah, people are absolutely disgusting about responsibly taking care of animals sometimes. I have a disturbing story...

I knew a guy who lived in a house with a few other students, and they had a cat. Cat got knocked up, they had 4 kittens. A couple months later, cat gets knocked up again. They decide they don't want to deal with more kittens, so they kill them all by smashing their heads on the side of the bathtub.

Absolutely sickening._

 
And this is why i believe in the death penalty.
Or sodomy with barbed wire.

Even that's not bad enough for someone this sick.


----------



## cupcake_x (Apr 10, 2009)

That's not only completely stupid but it's so immature.

If you don't have the brains to spay/neuter your dog without knowing anything about breeding and not having money, then you need to go pick up a book and exercise that brain of yours!

Also, who wants to bet the money she'd get for her "dogs" will actually go towards make-up or something? *Hmmm!*


----------



## ms.marymac (Apr 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *radarlove* 

 
_Yeah, people are absolutely disgusting about responsibly taking care of animals sometimes. I have a disturbing story...

I knew a guy who lived in a house with a few other students, and they had a cat. Cat got knocked up, they had 4 kittens. A couple months later, cat gets knocked up again. They decide they don't want to deal with more kittens, so they kill them all by smashing their heads on the side of the bathtub.

Absolutely sickening._

 
The sad thing is, there are lots of people that do things like this..  I wonder how they would like it if someone smashed...oh, I don't know...maybe their balls on the side of the tub?  

I seriously think there is something wrong with a person's head if they can actually do something like this.  I remember being little and going over to a friends house and she had a kitten.  She told me that there was another, but her dad drowned it in a creek because it ate some of food her mom left on the counter.  I told her I thought her dad was mean and that the cat didn't know any better, food is food and maybe her mom should not have left the food out.  I didn't get invited back over after that.  Eff him.  It still pisses me off. Even though I was in elementary school I had more common sense* than him.


----------



## ImMACnificent (Apr 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ms.marymac* 

 
_The sad thing is, there are lots of people that do things like this..  I wonder how they would like it if someone smashed...oh, I don't know...maybe their balls on the side of the tub?  

I seriously think there is something wrong with a person's head if they can actually do something like this.  I remember being little and going over to a friends house and she had a kitten.  She told me that there was another, but her dad drowned it in a creek because it ate some of food her mom left on the counter.  I told her I thought her dad was mean and that the cat didn't know any better, food is food and maybe her mom should not have left the food out.  I didn't get invited back over after that.  Eff him.  It still pisses me off. Even though I was in elementary school I had more common sense* than him._

 
I wouldnt have gone back over there either. That is sick. Drown it in a freaking creek?!

Here's another sick story. A few weeks ago I got called out on a Saturday morning at like 6 am for a suicidal guy I needed to evaluate in the ER.

I got out there to find out the guy got REALLY drunk and shot his dog in the head. Then when the police got there (I guess his wife had called the cops on him acting like a maniac), he had the gun in his own mouth---so they took him to the ER.

I got there and asked him why he killed his dog, he said "because he went to the bathroom in the house". and then he said "he was dumb, so I just shot him".

It took every inch of my being to not jump across that ER bed and strangle that man. He still had blood splattered on him from killing the dog. The worst part is, I think he did it in front of his kids. The guy had no remorse whatsoever. He was very mentally ill, therefore I had to remember who I was talking to even though I wanted to cuss him out and give him a black eye for doing that.

I think whoever can do that to an animal MUST be mentally ill in some kind of way.


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 10, 2009)

this is horrid! i'm pleased that the video has been removed now but it sucks that she obviously has no real understanding on how to take care of her animals. and asking people for money to help? what the hell?! as others have said the majority of vets have payment plans... and what about insurence? both my kitties are insured just in case anything happens...

it just makes me mad that it seems like any moron can have a pet and breed it when they have no clue. the poor doggies


----------



## ImMACnificent (Apr 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_this is horrid! i'm pleased that the video has been removed now but it sucks that she obviously has no real understanding on how to take care of her animals. and asking people for money to help? what the hell?! as others have said the majority of vets have payment plans... and what about insurence? both my kitties are insured just in case anything happens...

it just makes me mad that it seems like any moron can have a pet and breed it when they have no clue. the poor doggies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I totally agree. How can you continue to multiply your animals when you can't even pay for the ones you already have?

So irresponsible, immature and idiotic.


----------



## bAbY_cHiCkEn01 (Apr 11, 2009)

Are you sure she's just not in it for the money... in most cases theres always a runt (I think thats what its called) that dies in a litter of pups. It's pretty common so maybe she's just feeding off that trying to make people feel sorry but just wants money... I haven't seen the clip...


----------



## bAbY_cHiCkEn01 (Apr 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panda0410* 

 
_I've reported this as well!! 

You know what pissed me off? reading her comments and seeing that she prefers her dogs to all have a litter before spaying - which means she has been breeding them....

Leave the breeding to the breeders for christs sake and buy pets AS PETS!!_

 
Actually dogs do need a litter because it can apprantly f*** them up metally... I thought it applied to cats too which is why I let her have a litter but my step-dad told me that it doesn't happen for cats...

and just because animals have a litter doesn't mean they're being breeded either...


----------



## Mabelle (Apr 11, 2009)

most cats and dogs i've known have never had a litter and they are fine mentally.

I don't understand the logic behind that statement.


----------

